
Is usage based pricing always effective? - gionn
https://www.cloudesire.com/should-you-use-usage-based-pricing-model-for-your-saas-application/
======
cnocito
I regularly have to tell vendors that the "we want to grow with you" pitch
doesn't work with big enterprises. We want cost to be CAPPED. The right
pricing model is a no brained entry price point that grows to a reasonable
price for all you can eat.

